# Dove Starter Kit



## LBWright (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello!

I'm pretty new to this world of birds but I'm quickly becoming a fan. I'll be driving a few hours from home to pick up my first pet doves. Now.. as I think I have the basics, I'd still like to compile a list of starter items I'll need for my pet indoor bird. Are there any things you would recommend? Foods, feeders, perches, grit? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

all of your listed items


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Check out the post at the top of the page "Basic Needs for a Pet Pigeon". 

For food, I highly recommend LaFeber's Finch Food (pellets). I also throw in Kaytee's Supreme Dove Mix (seeds). I used to only give them the seeds, but they tended to pick out and only eat the seeds they liked and I think my one dove ended up with a calcium deficiency as a result.

They also like berries and arugula chopped up really tiny. At first they were afraid of the fruit and veggies. but they are good for them and eventually, they ate them!


----------

